# Downloading Torrents : CLI way



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been using Ubuntu for a while and I am a proud noob GUI addict (unlike some CLI user geeks).

But some time ago aditya shevade reviewed a Command Line torrent client on his blog, I used command line and since then I am addicted to it.

So here are 3 clients I've tried so far and how to use them properly (in my opinion.).

1.) *Transmission* :- Its multi-platform (not available for windows though) and has a cli version (GUI version is cool too). You can download it from Ubuntu repositories, or compile yourself. 
To download torrents just following command @ Shell Prompt :


```
transmissioncli <path of .torrent file>
```
Example :--

```
transmissioncli /home/quizmaster/Desktop/ubuntu_8.10_alpha_3.torrent
```
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2116/2476207729d70592ea12ooo6.th.png
You can control the download/ upload speed by -d & -u switches.
This is a great client but CLI version lacks some features rTorrent offers.
Uses less ram and is fast enough. Must try for experienced Linux users. Newbies.. stay away for a while till all bugs gets fixed.

2.) *rTorrent* :-- This is the easiest CLI torrent client I encountered (really!).  Just do a "apt-get install rtorrent" in ubuntu or Debian and you are ready to go. To download a torrent simply type @ shell prompt:

```
rtorrent <location of torrent file>
```
DONE!!! Its as simple as that. rtorrent can be customized to your needs pretty easily (easy from a linux user's perspective  ).
By editing the configuration file located in ~.rtorrent.rc by default you can make rtorrent bow to your will.
All common configuration changes can be read here. 
To enable scheduled downloading of torrents (for BSNL/ MTNL Night UL users) you can add following code to config file :

```
schedule = throttle_1,[U]08:00:00,02:00:00[/U],download_rate=0
schedule = throttle_2,[U]02:00:00,08:00:00[/U],download_rate=60
```

This will allow rtorrent to download torrents only between 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM.

For the geeks - rtorrent has Peer Exchange, Initial Seeding and DHT features.. Neat na?

3.) ctorrent :-- Now some people will bash me for using ctorrent.. Its pretty old. Development stopped in sometime in 2004 (or 2006, i forgot  ). But still does the basic job. Not as efficient as Transmission and nor as much customizable as rtorrent, ctorrent is just a no frill CLI torrent client (Dunno why but I still use it instead of new Enhanced ctorrent.).
To download torrents just issue command same as Transmission for example :

```
ctorrent /home/quizmaster/Desktop/Blobb.iso.torrent
```
Here torrent path depends where you put that .torrent file.

4.) hrkTorrent :- This one I've never tested but seems its pretty popular among Gentoo users. People at #gentoo IRC channel suggested me this. Couldn't try but they say its pretty powerfull and have features similar to rtorrent like DHT, ipFilter, Peer Exchange etc etc.


Just a little review of clients I've used.
Verdict : I will choose Transmission over rtorrent. (Its more geeky  )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 27, 2008)

try *Deluge* man....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

I think he already knows that but hes just trying out the CLI way .


----------



## mastana (Jul 27, 2008)

hmm... cli torrent clients ? interesting ~!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 27, 2008)

Me using GUI Transmission..Will surely give the CLI a try,..

Btw There is a CLI based web-browser,cant recall the name though... anyone??


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

Lynx - the spiders see your webpage as it is rendered in lynx
mp3blaster - a ncurses based audio player

@Quiz_Master
thats quite an effort  appreciate


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

lynx, elinks, links,netrik,w3m to name a few.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

Lynx is |337.  I used lynx for whole 3 days last month when I exceeded my bandwidth usage.

Lynx is - Fast, Stable D), Requires less bandwidth, no frill browser.
Must try if you want to just get information and are on limited bandwidth connections.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

BTW, you can use links with X too  

```
links -driver x
```
see man page for more.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah... mp3blaster, finch, irssi, rtorrent, screen, ratPoison are few of the MUSTS for all the console freaks.... Ask mehul


----------



## Ecko (Jul 27, 2008)

read it somewhere else 2
So do specify source dude lolz
U can run,deny but u can't escape


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> Yeah... mp3blaster, finch, irssi, rtorrent, screen, ratPoison are few of the MUSTS for all the console freaks.... Ask mehul


I use mplayer or mpd instead of mp3blaster, and you forgot mutt. That's how I check mails on CLI


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

^
mutt mutt n.
 An dog that is of inferior quality or of mixed breed.

tehehe, i name it fido


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol... @mehul, I said few of the...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

Ecko said:


> read it somewhere else 2
> So do specify source dude lolz
> U can run,deny but u can't escape



Where?

I wrote this on my blog then deleted for some reason...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 28, 2008)

I used mp3blaster for a while........ After signing up on las.fm , mp3blaster wont work for me.
If I could have the support...  


* Update : * Found a script..Tweaking it for support.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 28, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> I used mp3blaster for a while........ After signing up on las.fm , mp3blaster wont work for me.
> If I could have the support...
> 
> 
> * Update : * Found a script..Tweaking it for support.


mpd has lastfm support via lastfmsubmitd and more such scripts.


----------

